# Machine Shop Magnet (Carlsbad, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Oct 1, 2020)

Machine Shop Magnet - tools - by owner - sale
					

Machine Shop Magnet.



					sandiego.craigslist.org


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 1, 2020)

No price so it’s free, right?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 1, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> No price so it’s free, right?


Well, he obviously doesn't know what it is, so there's a good chance he doesn't know what it's worth. Offer $50, maybe you'll get it for $100.


----------



## kb58 (Oct 2, 2020)

Within two hours of the CL ad being posted, sent him an email, received no reply, and though the ad is still up, probably means it's already gone.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 2, 2020)

CL is such a mixed bag. You have those that say if the ad is still up it’s still available, but insist on a certain way of communicating, but never answer. It always seems the better the deal, the less likely they’ll answer.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 2, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> CL is such a mixed bag. You have those that say if the ad is still up it’s still available, but insist on a certain way of communicating, but never answer. It always seems the better the deal, the less likely they’ll answer.


When we do CL we communicate via email.
The last time we flipped something on CL the email messages that came in were getting tagged as Spam and Junk and dumped in that folder.
I had to config an exception to allow mail from CL through.
That was several months ago though.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 2, 2020)

I’ve never had a problem with Gmail thinking a CL email was spam. I can’t tell you how many times somebody posts something to CL, then goes out of town or on vacation. Then I get an email a month or so later saying sorry.


----------



## kb58 (Oct 2, 2020)

middle.road said:


> ...The last time we flipped something on CL the email messages that came in were getting tagged as Spam and Junk and dumped in that folder.
> I had to config an exception to allow mail from CL through.
> That was several months ago though.


Thanks for the reminder, but wasn't in my spam folder. Ad's been taken down, so I guess that's good for the seller.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 3, 2020)

kb58 said:


> Thanks for the reminder, but wasn't in my spam folder. Ad's been taken down, so I guess that's good for the seller.


Drat - that would have been a sweet score.


----------



## kb58 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hard to say, no price was ever established.


----------

